# ACER ASPIRE 5552 BIOS/flash NOT WORKING



## jdemitri (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there im not a VERY ADVANCE user of computers im mainly into my software and what not but here goes anyways.
2 Days ago i brought and acer aspire 5552 brand new . . . whist downloading and installing a crack to MS office it stopped half way through and told me it had to shut down to prevent damage. So it shut down and i restarted it in safe mode. I ran a virus check and it found 3 trojons which i thought were my crack files but i removed them anyways. When i tried to resart the system it booted and one i logged in it got stuck loading something from my documents/apps/ something like that . . .well to say the least i restarted and now i get nothing. I get the lights comeone but nobodies home. NO BIOS SCREEN, NO HARD DRIVE NO NOTHING JUST THE POWER LIGHT. 
Now i have figured out . .well guesssed that it is the bios that i had done in so i have tried to flash it and what not and i CANT. I have found other places that mention a phonex bios and others that mention an insyde bios and i have no way off telling which one i have . . . .can anyone help me 
otherwise my expensive paper weight will take flying lessons 
ive heard that you have to rename a file in the recovery to match the original bios but i have no idea what it is . . .
please help


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

jdemitri said:


> acer aspire 5552


If it's an Acer Aspire 5552"G" then you'd need to go to Acer site and snag the one with that identifier. Here's the 5552 vs 2.13 which is latest of many.

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...tep3=Aspire 5552&OS=721&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

I have an Acer Aspire 5000/3000 and have gotten just black screen when trying to boot into Bios and was able to get into it by pressing F2 rapidly as soon as pressing the power button and not stopping till seeing some life in it.

Have you tried taking the battery out, unplugging from power, and holding power button down for 10 to 15 seconds? Seems to get rid of any residual memory from something trying to start up as a one time type deal. You should also have an F10 system restore unless you got the 4 pack of discs like the older models got.

Also, mentioning cracks around here is bad idea. Lots of files are shared here that are totally legal and it's by directing to official sites that put out the said software, like OEM drivers and such, not any of that illegal stuff.


----------



## jdemitri (Jul 31, 2011)

hi there i have downloaded the correct drivers from the website but as i cannot boot the computer at all so i am unable to install them. I downloaded the service manual for my laptop and it mentions using the recovery disk . . . .but mine has none and acer dont seem to have them on there website.
After reading more it appears that there are 2 makes of bios used with acer. insyde and phenix. Now i have found the procedure for recovery of both but need to find out which mine has so that i can follow the correct procedure as part of this requires that i rename the .FD file contained withing the driver downloaded from acer. 

*"I have an Acer Aspire 5000/3000 and have gotten just black screen when trying to boot into Bios and was able to get into it by pressing F2 rapidly as soon as pressing the power button and not stopping till seeing some life in it.

Have you tried taking the battery out, unplugging from power, and holding power button down for 10 to 15 seconds? Seems to get rid of any residual memory from something trying to start up as a one time type deal. You should also have an F10 system restore unless you got the 4 pack of discs like the older models got."*

Thanks for this reply . . . . . I have tried the F2 Method to no avail and i get rid of any residual memory everytime i try to flash as that is what both instructions say. . . . . . . AND F10 System Restore ???? whats this . . . .could this be what i need


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

jdemitri said:


> Thanks for this reply . . . . . I have tried the F2 Method to no avail and i get rid of any residual memory everytime i try to flash as that is what both instructions say. . . . . . . AND F10 System Restore ???? whats this . . . .could this be what i need


F10 or F9, may depend on model, wouldn't hurt to try both. It's just like a Disc as it will redo it and put you back to stock or it will do a repair option.

Know on my Asus Netbook that no matter what Firmware I rename and try to load, if it's not the correct version, it's all rejection. There's an update update EU driver not on the US site yet and without opening the file renaming does nothing but make it recognizable on the USB Memory Stick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Software cracks are illegal. Personally, I feel you got your just reward for using the crack.
It should be under warranty.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

This site will not assist you with cracked software,how ever your system has what they call a recovery manager,you need to access it and restore your machine back to factory default,

Acer Support: Acer Aspire 5552 Notebook Series Specifications

To start the system recovery:

Restart the computer.
When the Acer logo appears on the screen, press the Alt and F10 keys repeatedly.
If you are prompted with a Microsoft Windows boot screen, press the Enter key.
After the system recovery application has loaded, follow the prompts to reinstall the Operating System.



good luck,and keep away from cracked sites


----------



## jdemitri (Jul 31, 2011)

Well i accept the bollocking for using crack software and now feel as if i have learnt my lesson but i'm still no closer to the person that mentioned the recovery part. . i am unable to access it because i dont get the acer screen or the start of the bios. I get nothing and the link you provided does not mention what bios it is????


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

you need to take the battery from the laptop, remove all power, discharge static from your body, now remove the cover from the back of the laptop. from what i remember acer laptops have quiet a big cover on the back that lets you access the motherboard/cpu. on the m/b you will see a small silver battery, remove it for 5 min, put it back now and try to boot into the system

also look closely before you remove it as it might be soldered to the board

is your laptop 32bit or 64?


----------



## jdemitri (Jul 31, 2011)

its the 64 bit version i have tried that i still get nothing and every site i look at keeps mentioning these bios recovery programs. Either the pheonix one or the insyde either way im still confused. It does nothing the power light comes on but no hard drive no bios no first screen (the screen doesnt even power up)


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

My 3000/5000 uses Phoenix Bios, yours could be the same.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you are not getting a Bios splash screen on boot it's a hardware issue and covered under warranty on a 2 day old laptop as mentioned in post #5 above, unless of course you take it apart which will probably void the warranty.


----------



## jdemitri (Jul 31, 2011)

BenHolliday said:


> My 3000/5000 uses Phoenix Bios, yours could be the same.


Hi thanks for the replys im trying my best ive tested most of the hardware only thing i havent is the mother board and i dont think this will be covered by the warranty as its as a result of me downloading files.

Ive done some research and according to this 

Hardware Specifications and Configurations

I have an insyde flash bios ????

if this is the case can anyone direct me as to how to correctly flash the bios as i have already tried and to no avail. . . some sites say that i need to know the name of the original .fd file so that i can name the new one as the same or what not . . . 

Once again Thank you


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you cant start your system you wont be able to flash the bios,did you remove ram/hdd from your l/t ,if so have you put them back the correct way,are they seated properly


----------

